# 17 Ways To Use iBooks Author Right Now (LinkedIn Pulse post)



## iBAConference (Jan 6, 2015)

17 Ways To Use iBooks Author Right Now

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/17-ways-use-ibooks-author-right-now-bradley-metrock

Share this with other writers and folks who can take these ideas and get inspired to do something great with iBooks Author.


----------

